# mod-with-mp3



## Nightwalker (7/3/16)

I can't explain what I'm seeing. But I want.
https://m.fasttech.com/products/302...iyue-smy-1600mah-mechanical-vape-dv-mod-w-mp3


----------



## gertvanjoe (7/3/16)

Seems legit 

Soon a mod will be out with a built in lighter I hope  . Now that we no longer carry it everyday we might be stuck at a braai without one and this may come in handy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

